# W.Va DNR Arrests 8 Ohio Men For Baiting Bears



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

From the Associated Press...
CHARLESTON, W.Va. The West Virginia Division of Natural Resources has charged eight Ohio men for using doughnuts and corn to lure and kill black bears.

DNR Capt. Michael Waugh says the eight lured bears to seven areas in Nicholas County so the animals could be shot from elevated and camouflaged stands. Waugh says the men had been baiting bears for several years. Two bears were discovered at the mens base camp. Another two bears had been killed and taken out of state.

Five were arrested last Friday and were charged with either hunting bear over bait or killing a bear over bait. The other three were arrested Sunday.

Six of the men entered pleas and received suspended jail sentences and fines. Arraignments are pending for the other two.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Throw the book at them..just my 2 cents.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Agreed. They need to know that the regulations are there for a reason.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I take it baiting bear in W V is illegal. Then how do they hunt them, I guess with dogs. I hang out in several states due to work and in Michigan bear bait is big business. And that state is aggresive on deer baiters as that is illegal. But I think that the only way to get bears to come in, is with bait. Infact I am kind of actively looking for a guy with bait out and can I just sit in his stand and watch a bear come in. I don't need a gun or bow as I don't want to kill one, just see it in the wild and to be up close to him.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They hunt em in WV like we hunt deer...No Bait and no dogs...They either stand hunt em or do drives. Kinda a low percentage way of huntin bears.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

baiting should be allowed, can't blame them.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

They use dogs too. A good bear dog can cost $1000+.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

They do indeed use dogs to hunt bears but it is regulated and you can only use at certain times and certain counties. Also can't use dogs during archery season. I have been looking into taking a long weekend trip down to do some hunting my self. Deer and bear archery season are in at the same time so I could hunt both at the same time as long as I bought both tags. I have family there and they say the bear population has exploded in the last several years. They say they see on average 15-20 a night


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

IMO they ought to lose hunting privileges for a good length of time in Ohio too.


----------

